# Ventrilo says Im Banned but Im not



## cuolin (Sep 13, 2009)

The other day I was suddenly kicked from my guild's vent server. When I tried to connect, it went through, but 2 seconds later I got kicked again. I tried again and the same thing happened. When I tried to connect after this, it refused saying: "You are on the banned list." My guild leader (the guy who runs the vent) double checked and I am NOT on the banned list. He said it was probably some sort of connect/disconnect spam loop that caused a problem and that it must be on my end since I'm not on the banned list.

I can still connect to other vent servers fine, just not this one (the one I need). I use Roadrunner cable with a Linksys router. I reset everything (my comp, the modem, the router) and it still doesn't work. Strangely, even though I can connect to other vent servers, when I use PFPortChecker to check the 3784 ports, they come back as NOT open.

Any ideas??


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

All I can think of is that the guild leader is lying to you and just wants you to try and work to get back on without results.

You should ask him again nicely.


----------



## cuolin (Sep 13, 2009)

I highly doubt that he would lie to me; he wasn't even online when i initially got booted and banned. The following feature seems to be to blame in my situation:

http://www.forum.540hosting.com/showthread.php?p=476

So it appears that ventrilo automatically put me on a "temporary ban list" because i connected/disconnected in quick succession. The link says that is also records in a log how many times you try to "abuse it," which I think means reconnect when you are banned. This may account for why I am banned for more than the 5 minutes it usually bans people for since I tried MANY times to get back on.

So the question is: Can one access the temporary ban list that ventrilo automatically puts people on and if so, how?


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, i think that when your on the temp ban list by Vent, you have to wait until your un-banned. It shouldn't take too long. But Mcninjaguys suggestion is also possible here...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If Ventrillo is working for all the servers, then its just speculation on our end and I could just make up what I think would the most logical problem to this. 

I'm hoping that you are just on a temp ban list too. I don't want to start thinking cynical, like I did with my first post to you. I'm sorry that we can't help you here.


----------

